# Anybody know what these are??



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

So, I have been meaning to try and id these two pics since I got back from my honeymoon almost two years ago and I have never had an opportunity(that and I keep forgetting about them). I saw them this morning and a little light bulb went off in my head. Dendroboard! Some one on here oughta know! Why didn't I think of it sooner?! So, does anyone know what they are? They were both found in a Sandals resort on Antigua.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

The frog may be a cuban tree frog, but I could be very wrong. The bottom one is an anole but Im not familiar enoungh to tell you what type.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention, the frog is only about 1/2" long, and I did see some very similar looking frogs calling but couldn't get any pics. That sure did tick my wife off though. Walking to dinner in our nice clothes and I'm climbing around in the bushes looking for frogs.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah I was going to say how romantic your honeymoon field herping must have been.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Self control!!! Got to keep the spouse happy and control those urges. 



crw.dft said:


> I forgot to mention, the frog is only about 1/2" long, and I did see some very similar looking frogs calling but couldn't get any pics. That sure did tick my wife off though. Walking to dinner in our nice clothes and I'm climbing around in the bushes looking for frogs.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

For the most part I did. But I had to take a few pics, and when tiny little frogs are in danger of being stepped on you just have to move them off the path and make them pose for you. I wish i could have gotten a pic of the other type of anole that was running around there.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I believe the anole is Anolis roquet. A nice looking species...i've seen a few up for sale over the last few months.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, they are nice looking for sure. I saw some better looking ones than that one , but the bastards wouldn't hold still for a photo.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Can you describe em?


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope, can't remember what the other variety looked like, but that one was the only one who would sit still and let me get close enough to take a picture with my cheap point and shoot. There were other much nicer looking ones of that same type, but they were just too quick for me.


----------



## Jerseylotte (Apr 19, 2008)

The frog is Eleutherodactylus johnstonei, Johnstone's Whistling frog,

And the lizard is Anolis bimaculatus, Antiguan Anole.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Eh i still say roquet....the islands are close enough that its likely the distribution of both species includes both islands. And i've seen several roquet pics that look almost exactly like it...

But i did look at the other species and found some close enough looking that it is possible. Anolis are highly varible even within the same species like many herps/amphibs


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I would definitely agree with you Jersey on the frog, but who knows about the anole. Some of 'em looked like roquets, some of 'em looked like the bimacs. Thanks a ton though to all who answered this thread.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree, the anole is probably an A. roquet, and one of the prettier types. Almost looks like A. roquet summus but that is a montane rainforest form so I doubt it. They all come from Martinique but many morphs are spreading to neighboring islands. The ones in the trade are usually collected in Guyana I believe.

The logical choice would be Anolis bimaculatus since its common on that island, and some morphs look very similar like that. So it could really be either species. You'd really need side by side pics to examine snout length, etc.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

The anolis appears to be Anolis leachi.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

After posting these pics I was amazed at the amount of anolis species. Incredible variety and some of them are fantastically beautiful. Me being a country bumpkin and all I was only really familiar with three types(green, brown, and Knight's) until now.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

crw.dft said:


> After posting these pics I was amazed at the amount of anolis species. Incredible variety and some of them are fantastically beautiful. Me being a country bumpkin and all I was only really familiar with three types(green, brown, and Knight's) until now.


Ya there are alot of very cool/colorful Anolis species. Like A. allisoni for instance.... i finally got to meet a local guy and will hopefully be able to hit him up for some allisoni and similar colorful species....not to mention a plethora of geckos, as he has one of the largest gecko and anolis collections in the united states. I think over 250 species, and that may just be geckos...in 6-700+ tanks. Definately a good guy to know


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ya there are alot of very cool/colorful Anolis species. Like A. allisoni for instance.... i finally got to meet a local guy and will hopefully be able to hit him up for some allisoni and similar colorful species....not to mention a plethora of geckos, as he has one of the largest gecko and anolis collections in the united states. I think over 250 species, and that may just be geckos...in 6-700+ tanks. Definately a good guy to know


Jon is a great guy to know and deal with.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rollinkansas said:


> Jon is a great guy to know and deal with.



Ya, im jobless and broke for now so im waiting to pester him more till i can actually buy something off him


----------

